# P.S...Be The BB



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

*P.S...Be The BB*​
*What type of ammo do you mostly shoot cans with for fun?*

Steel .177cal BB's55.88%Steel ammo 6.5mm and up3440.00%Lead ammo 6.5mm and up67.06%Marbles all sizes1922.35%Stones all sizes67.06%Other44.71%All the above1112.94%


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

As a result of having to much time on my hands, i am posting some pictures of the can im working on shredding in half with BB's. I will be sure to post a picture when i reach my goal. I love killing time shredding cans.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

My normally can killer amo is .33 lead/ 8.4mm... fast and heavy enough...


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Ben, you normally use lead to plink cans? Ur a badass.


----------



## AhnkoChee (Mar 27, 2013)

I use inexpensive 10mm plastic beads I buy at the local craft store in bulk, cheap but not deadly.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Mostly 3/8 and 7/16 steel for me. But I'm not averse to using some half-inch or even a big rock if a can tics me off enough.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

12mm steel balls and 1/2"x14mm steel threaded rod pieces were a soda can lasts no more than 3 hits, I prefer tin cans, lasts more ...


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey I shoot about anything from time to time! -- Tex


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Im fairly new at this so this may change. I spend a lot of time in the bush just enjoying nature. For me stones first. If none suitable can be found i also started carrying some 3/8 steels in my pocket.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

5/16 to 3/8 steel for butterfly. 3/8 to 7/16 steel for single layer bands/tubes. 7/16 to 1/2 steel for dbl layered bands or looped tubes. Also use BB's and 1/4 for light bands. I rotate the use of most of my slingshots.


----------



## BuBsMuBollock (Mar 20, 2012)

8mm lead and 3/8 steel for me


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

well if you lose your patience you could just shoot the entire ball of bb's at it


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Gobstopper candy & 1/2" Marbles (soft drawing of marbles to lessen possible wall damage!) for indoors & basement using catchbox. I also have small supply of steel ammo, 5/16" to 7/16" size which I will probably mostly use for outdoor in my backyard target practice but I first have to build outdoor weatherproof catchbox.

I still have not gone in public much with my slingshot activities, such as in open safe areas like in woods, countryside, etc. I live in and near urban areas and likely some paranoid people would call the police on me. It takes additional effort and I have to drive somewhere away from city areas. I'm setting-up some mini pfs style shooters for .177 BBs so I can get my random slingshot fix STEALTHILY (outdoors or most anywhere) without worrying about making too much noise and no need for catchbox setups (using small BBs). I also got 1/4" steel ammo not used it much so far.


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

I shoot mostly lead right now! my other passion is building and shooting black powder muzzle loaders so I pour my own ammo for guns!

I have molds for 32cal 36. 45. 50, 54, 69, and 72cal smooth bore! as well as cannon balls up to 2 7/8" so I have a lot of lead!!

For slingshot I shoot mostly 36cal .375 and 45 gal .449 round balls and if I want to hit with a wallaap! I will shoot a 54 cal. maxi slug!

Fwv2


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

Dayhiker said:


> Mostly 3/8 and 7/16 steel for me. But I'm not averse to using some half-inch or even a big rock if a can tics me off enough.


lol..... you bully. DIE CAAAN


----------



## AhnkoChee (Mar 27, 2013)

PS. I got a bulk order of Taconite iron ore pellets coming in hopefully before next weekend!


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

Bye Bye Squirt soda can. I used a boardcut slingshot that i got more experience with to finish the job.


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

I shoot all kinds of ammo at them cans .I like the challenge of BB's though. I love zipping BBs right through soda cans. I shoot alot of 3/8th steel, and marbles 15mm and 25mm in diameter also. I hope yall liked the pics


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

AhnkoChee said:


> I use inexpensive 10mm plastic beads I buy at the local craft store in bulk, cheap but not deadly.


...fitting for someone surrounded by natural jewels...when I think Hawaii, my mind drifts to the sweet perfume of heavenly orchids wafting through dusk's balmy breezes...


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

During summer in Houston, I use wild grapes to vanquish robber flies.. The wild grapes are very firm and about 1/2 inch.. the robber flies are frikkin huge.. the leave a bunch of meat and goo behind..


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Shredding a can with a slingshot is like meditation for me. 3/8 steel and glass marbles here.


----------



## gudway (Sep 20, 2013)

AhnkoChee said:


> PS. I got a bulk order of Taconite iron ore pellets coming in hopefully before next weekend!


I saw the ad and considered buying them
Please let me know what you think of them


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

I order red marbles, waiting when they arrive, still practicing whit paper bullet in my living room , they are nearly harmless when they return clash.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I have two ammo pouches. In my steel pouch I have a mix from 1/4" to 1/2 ounce fishing sinkers. In the marbles? Whatever is at the dollar store.


----------



## Alexdermietzel97 (Oct 30, 2013)

9.5mm and 12mm steel for me :aahhhh:. I love shooting cans full of water with 9.5mm steel, goes quickly through.


----------



## gaia (Jan 24, 2014)

Ive always been a BB person


----------

